# XBOX HD-DVD Drive worth it?



## bidzer (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking of picking one of these up even though the HD-DVD is dead. How is the upconverting quality of this unit? Can it be done over HDMI?

Thanks


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

If your 360 has hdmi then you can use that. The HD-DVD player uses a usb to connect to the 360 so whatever connections are on the 360 are the ones you can use. I have heard bad things about the upconversion on this unit so if I were you I would consider picking up a clearance toshiba hd dvd for $75.


----------



## bidzer (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Bravo D1 pixel mapped to 720p over DIV now, but I may be able to do better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

bidzer said:


> I was thinking of picking one of these up even though the HD-DVD is dead. How is the upconverting quality of this unit? Can it be done over HDMI?
> 
> Thanks


The drive does not do upconverting, the PC/XBOX does the upconverting. The drive just reads the raw data.

If you are using a PC, then it depends on how good your graphics card is, how good your settings are (ffdshow) etc..


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

For $50 I say Hells YEAH, bro!

It's been my HD DVD player. It's not 1080P and it's only S/PDIF audio but it's HD DVD and it works. And it only costs a little more than a new disc.


----------

